# When a guy starts spamming Kijiji with his gear



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Lately there has been a person in Calgary that seems re-post his gear every couple of hours. It’s brutal. Almost makes Kijiji unusable for the rest of us. Any solution to this stuff?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Contact him.

Report him !!!​


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Make listings that are just calling him out.

Also, start searching other cities haha.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you tried asking him/her to stop?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Move !


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

bw66 said:


> Have you tried asking him/her to stop?


Tried it but it didn’t go well. He isn’t really violating any rules since he isn’t double posting for the most part. Sometimes he has his gear posted in single pedals and then an post with all his gear.

Mostly it’s just frustrating cause if you post gear he will likely post a bunch of stuff and bump your post down.

At least there is guitars Canada!

Although not enough people use this site. There are 2255 used pedal listings on reverb right now located in Canada. Some of them could be using this site.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I hate people like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2019)

I see that on 'jiji all the time.
It takes barely a second to scroll past.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

There is a reporting function on kijiji. Try it out.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kijidiots


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> It takes barely a second to scroll past.


Barely a second for an expert eh !! 
I didn’t say Guru !


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Yeah I see his posts all the time and it is annoying. Also that he uses all caps and keeps saying FINAL PRICE DROP.

That being said I have bought something from him in the past and he seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

the5chord said:


> Lately there has been a person in Calgary that seems re-post his gear every couple of hours. It’s brutal. Almost makes Kijiji unusable for the rest of us. Any solution to this stuff?


Move to Toronto, there’s no idiots there


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

the5chord said:


> Lately there has been a person in Calgary that seems re-post his gear every couple of hours. It’s brutal. Almost makes Kijiji unusable for the rest of us. Any solution to this stuff?


Move to Toronto, there’s no idiots there


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry bout that... 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

troll the hell out of him. if you need tips PM me


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2019)

It doesn't matter if you get bumped down. If people are wanting what you have they will find it. Throw in some key words to help with the searches.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Contact him.
> 
> Report him !!!​


There was a guy in SW Ontario that was doing this. I contacted him and let him know I was tired of seeing his ads on every page and to stop doing it or I would report it. He didn't stop. I reported it. It took Kijiji about a week but his ads disappeared. The same thing happened in NB a month or so ago. We have a lot less ads than Ontario so when someone peppers the guitar ads it is a little frustration. I reported it. A week later, there was only one ad left. These people are inconsiderate and doing themselves a disservice as it turns a lot of prospective buyers off. They are likely young and inexperienced at selling.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Final Price Drop!! | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji

Someone is trolling him lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The line of people desperate to sell something because they shouldn't have bought it in the first place and need the money, is a long one.

People who repost frequently because they are eager to sell, need the money right away for something, and mistakenly think that moving it to the top of the stack will _necessarily_ sell it faster, don't bug me nearly as much as folks who insist on beginning their ad with "Up for sale is...". It's Kijiji. You have a price listed. We KNOW the item/s is/are for sale. Just say what it, buddy. Those folks bug me as much as people whose ads are ambiguous with respect to whether they are trying to sell something, or are looking to buy a specific item, and what looks like a selling price seems to be the amount they are willing to spring. Are you buying or selling?

Redundant information, and insufficient information. Meh, first world problems.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mhammer said:


> folks who insist on beginning their ad with "Up for sale is...". It's Kijiji. You have a price listed. We KNOW the item/s is/are for sale. Just say what it, buddy. Those folks bug me as much as people whose ads are ambiguous with respect to whether they are trying to sell something, or are looking to buy


Um.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> don't bug me nearly as much as folks who insist on beginning their ad with "Up for sale is..."


That`s nothing... What bugs me the most is : Contact me for Price !!!

you have to write to the ass hole to find out its full retail price or more !!! 

Thank you you prick for wasting my time !!! *#*(*#*(*#*(


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or the ever favorite :

for sale ! brand new still in box never opened, full warrantee ... bought 2 years ago paid 350.00 willing to let it got for 340 SAVE THE TAX!

soooo , a 2 year old unit of questionable origin and well past the mfg warrantee period for almost the same price ... hmmmm. let me think a moment.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> That`s nothing... What bugs me the most is : Contact me for Price !!!


I get rid of those ads by putting in a minimum and maximum price. Those ads no longer show up when you do that. Only inexperience sellers set up their ads with contact me.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> What bugs me the most is : Contact me for Price !!!





Steadfastly said:


> I get rid of those ads by putting in a minimum and maximum price. Those ads no longer show up when you do that.


Sometimes those ads are deals.
I responded to one and the asking price was below market value.
Seller didn't want to be bombarded with replies because of the low price, 
so he wrote 'contact me ..' to get serious buyers.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

mhammer said:


> The line of people desperate to sell something because they shouldn't have bought it in the first place and need the money, is a long one.
> 
> People who repost frequently because they are eager to sell, need the money right away for something, and mistakenly think that moving it to the top of the stack will _necessarily_ sell it faster, don't bug me nearly as much as folks who insist on beginning their ad with "Up for sale is...". It's Kijiji. You have a price listed. We KNOW the item/s is/are for sale. Just say what it, buddy. Those folks bug me as much as people whose ads are ambiguous with respect to whether they are trying to sell something, or are looking to buy a specific item, and what looks like a selling price seems to be the amount they are willing to spring. Are you buying or selling?
> 
> Redundant information, and insufficient information. Meh, first world problems.


Up for posting is this sentence you are currently reading.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I get rid of those ads by putting in a minimum and maximum price. Those ads no longer show up when you do that. Only inexperience sellers set up their ads with contact me.


only inexperienced buyers screen out and miss good deals. you have a long way to go, grasshopper


----------

